# How much ADA soil for 15 gallon tank?



## ps2er (Jun 15, 2006)

My tank is 20 inches by 12 inches. I want a depth of around 2-2.5 inches in the front and 4-4.5 in the back. How much ADA soil would I need to get this depth with the powder type?

Thanks


----------



## Craig Tarvin (Jul 26, 2005)

(1) 9 liter bag of Aqua Soil Amazonia would be more than enough. The powder type is meant to be more of a cover layer on top of the normal type.


----------



## ps2er (Jun 15, 2006)

I was wondering if the normal sized grains would look to big in a 15 gallon...

I will be using mostly small ground cover like HC, Elatine trianda, HM, or glosso and I heard that they like smaller grains. 

Also, maybe I could get a 9 liter normal and a 3 liter powder for on top, but wont the powder just sink to the bottom... So in that case I might as well just get the normal...

Thanks for the fast reply


----------



## ianiwane (May 6, 2005)

don't use powder. I used it on my 17 gallon tank. For me HC does not grow as well in powder as in the regular AS. It also creates a bigger mess when uprooting than the regular version AS. I would say just one 9L powder and forget the powder.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I agree with Ian. I've used the regular grain size in much smaller tanks than that and it looked fine.


----------



## Ajax (Apr 3, 2006)

AS normal type is much smaller than most substrates already. It looks great in my 60cm tank.


----------

